# ICC Profile for Epson converted printer?



## barbudaniel (Sep 6, 2017)

Recently I converted a new EPSON L120 to use sublimation ink.
Printed some test papers and played with the heat press till I got some good results.
Wanted to know : If I use a custom ICC will my prints get more vibrant colors ?
Test prints were done using the sRBG profile 
See attachments from my tests.

The tee is 51% cotton 49% polyester, light grey ( Used un-cotton paper just to see what happens ).
Not used any powder or added polymer adhesive, just regular sub paper and heat pressed on different time&heat settings.

Artwork : https://i.imgur.com/42rlLjh.png
Printed Sub : https://i.imgur.com/QA41902.jpg
( The elements near the artwork are just previous heat press tests )


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

barbudaniel said:


> Recently I converted a new EPSON L120 to use sublimation ink.
> Printed some test papers and played with the heat press till I got some good results.
> Wanted to know : If I use a custom ICC will my prints get more vibrant colors ?
> Test prints were done using the sRBG profile
> ...


Well made custom ICC profiles will always make your prints look their best. Check where you got your ink from, they may offer a generic one for your printer that will help. 

Also 100% polyester substrate will have much better color.
Some of your print (on the shirt you described) will wash out in the laundry. 

Your colors dont look bad for no profile and the wrong fabric. Dye sub is really for polyester or mostly polyester clothes. Cotton doesn't really work for it without using other products.


----------



## barbudaniel (Sep 6, 2017)

I give the tee a wash and not fallowed the guidance to turn it over ( not many people that are not into printing fallow them ) and will wait till it dryers to see how the different settings of the press affected the sub.

Searched the web for custom ICC's for this printer but cannot find one, maybe because its converted.

Also thanks for the quick reply ! @Amw


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

barbudaniel said:


> I give the tee a wash and not fallowed the guidance to turn it over ( not many people that are not into printing fallow them ) and will wait till it dryers to see how the different settings of the press affected the sub.
> 
> Searched the web for custom ICC's for this printer but cannot find one, maybe because its converted.
> 
> Also thanks for the quick reply ! @Amw


Just to make sure its clear what i meant.
The design on the shirt will was out some due to the large cotton content. 
If you do the same thing on a 100% polyester shirt you will not get ANY of the design washing out. We have taken 6 pieces of fabric and put the same image on them, washed them all at the same time and took one out at 10 wash/dries, one at 25, 50, 75, and 100. The 6th one we didn't wash...they all look perfect, except the fabric is starting to fall apart. So the prints outlast the shirts is the long story short.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

You also need to get the profiles from your ink supplier that works with your printer. Most ink suppiers will be able to get you a profile for that printer since Epson only uses a couple of different printheads on their machines.


----------

